# Sad Day on the Petbunny List :(



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2007)

Longtime Petbunny list member SuzanneHarrisonslipped away acrossthe Rainbow Bridgeyesterday, the same day that Ken Albin lost his much-loved senior bun,Sir Francis, at the age of nine years and three monthsold.

And it wasone year ago that the list lost Wally, aka ChefWally, Wally Bravepaw aka Wally Wiresnipes, leaving human slave Carlato grieve his passing. 

Petbunny is one of the oldest bunny mailing listsaround,still on the old-style listserver technology.It's aclose group of friends who have gotten to know each other through theirbunnies over the years. We share a numberofmemberswith them, andjust want them toknow there are many may peoplein the bunny world all over aresaddened by these losses. 

There is a post from KrasiJane about the future or Suzanne's threebunnies in the Rescue Me forum, she was looking for help transportingJustin, who's 10, from the Bay area to Southern California, I'm notsure if all the transporters are in place, if anyone can help, pleasepost a note.

I'll take this opportunity to add to the massive (and powerful) Petbunny get well vibes for ailing listmember Carolyn Bond. 

Condolences, lit candles and nose pats all around. 



sas et al ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 19, 2007)

:sad:

I used to be on Petbunny but I just don't have that much time any more. One of their members helped transport Tank.

I'm so sorry to hear Suzanne and Sir Francis have passed on.I hope Suzanne's buns get to their new homes safely. ray:


----------

